# My mom's health...*Update on pg 4 Not good*



## LindaL (Oct 16, 2012)

It is soooo hard being 3000 miles away from my family (my mom especially). I knew when I moved from Oregon to Florida that I would miss them, but also thought I'd be able to go back to visit 2x/year and also my mom's health was not as bad as it is now back then. I have only been able to go back for a visit 2x since I moved 2 years ago...the last time just about a year ago.

My mom's health is declining and I really need to go home for awhile to see her. In June 2011, she was diagnosed with inoperable colon cancer (yes, I know some can be operated on, but not hers). She went thru radiation and chemo, but because of her other health issues...heart disease, a heart valve, diabetes, high blood pressure, obesity, etc...she had to be hospitalized every time for blood transfusions. She got so weak and my dad just can't pick her up if/when she falls. So, she told her oncologist no more chemo. Also, because of her weight, heart problems and weakness, she can not get up and move...so her circulation is bad. I noticed how black her lower legs were back when I was there a year ago.

Yesterday, I got a call from my dad that my mom is once again in the hospital...for infection/gangrene on her foot. She needs to have surgery and will probably lose at least one toe...at least that is the latest news. (She will eventually lose her foot I think, but so far it has not progressed that far). They are delaying her surgery because she is a VERY high risk for surgery due to all her issues. They have yet to clear her for OR at this time. She is weak and has been having trouble breathing.

Quite honestly, I am not a big "pray'er". I believe in God, but I just don't take the time (the only excuse I can come up with and I know its not a great one), BUT....I am asking for prayers from you all....that my mom makes it alive off the table when she has surgery and I can go to see her soon!

I know I would regret it and feel very guilty if I didn't get to see her and something happens....I LOVE Florida and I am happy living here, but right now...I need to be in Oregon.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry your mom is going through this and that you can't be by her side. Sending healing thoughts her way, and hugs to you.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Oct 16, 2012)

I am so sorry for you

i under stand how hard it is to be so farr away. im in alaska and my parents were in Idaho.

to far for me to go to. i hope your mom's heath improves. i hope you can get there soon to be with her and your dad.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so very sorry your mom is going through this (and you too) Keeping my fingers crossed that she makes it through okay and that you can get to visit her really soon.


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2012)

Linda, I'm holding you and your mom in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 16, 2012)

That has to be tough being so far away... Keeping you and your family and my thoughts and prayers...

Liz N.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thinking of you and your mom....I lost my dad in July from Colon cancer...so awful to see someone go through that. He went fairly quickly (diagnosed in March); at the end I just wanted a peaceful passing for him (which he had). He, too, had complications from chemo and the cancer itself (transfusions etc.). Can you go and see her? Every moment counts....


----------



## LindaL (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank for all your thoughts and prayers.

I am working on going to visit...It is a money issue, but I am hoping this Friday I will be able to get a ticket...<crossing fingers>...But it won't be until November when I can go see her, so that doesn't help me now with her surgery coming up. When I say she is high risk, I mean that she has a high probability of not making it off the OR table. Of course I want to stay positive and hope all will go well, but I also have to be realistic. I am not in denial, but I do believe in the power of prayer...so keep them coming!


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 16, 2012)

It's hard being so far away. Thinking of you and your mom.


----------



## minisch (Oct 16, 2012)

Sending prayers her way.




to Oregon


----------



## susanne (Oct 16, 2012)

.

Linda, this just tears at my heart -- if there were any way I could send you the airfare, you'd have it already.

I know we're not supposed to post sales on here (mods can deletethis if they wish), but this is essentially a fundraiser and I'm sure it would really help if more of your beautiful mares sold...I assume you've posted on the LB Sales Board.

I'll be keeping you and your parents in my thoughts.

.


----------



## dutchhollow (Oct 17, 2012)

Just read this, I live away from my mother also, and although her health is good, it is something I always worry about. Prayers to you and your family and that you can get there soon!


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 17, 2012)

Linda,

I'm so sorry. Your Mom and you and your family are in my prayers. Sending you hugs too.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 17, 2012)

Many hugs Linda and lots of prayers. I understand being away from aging sick parents...it is so hard. I am lucky that I am only a 7 hour drive from mine.

Check into compassion air fares....many airlines offer them for a close family member that is sick...you would have to provide them with your Mom's doctor's number but maybe you can get a discounted rate.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. My mom still has not had surgery...When a patient has other health issues, they have to "clear" the patient for surgery and my mom has not yet been cleared, since she is just not well right now. She is in the hospital of course, so that is a good thing, so my dad does not need to care for her. At home, he tries so hard to do everything, but he is not "young" either and is in denial about his own health/well-being. I think he feels obligated to take care of her, because she stayed home and took care of him all these years when he was working.

I am glad I can come here and "talk" about this...thank you all for your support and friendship!


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 17, 2012)

You and your parents are in my prayers. I pray for you to get to spend time with your mom and also for strength for your dad to get through these tough times. Truly sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 17, 2012)

I am sorry about your mother's health (mine is home with me and ill with heart, lung and altzhiemers) and know that gangrene is nothing to mess with either. Do you know anyone at her location who might have a laptop with video where you could have them go to the hospital & talk with her from your own home??	Even many of the cell phones can do this. That would be "close" to having a visit for now. Sometimes sight is a soothing factor.

I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Please do ask airlines about the med/compassion fares, they used to have them -- also contact the cancer foundations, some may have special rates they can offer in such cases.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 18, 2012)

Linda, so sorry to hear that your Mom is not well. Yes it is awful that you are so far away. I just had to travel to Florida to bury a daughter and didn't have much money and I don't have any credit cards, just a debit card, but was able to borrow the plane fare from someone else, so maybe that may be an option for you too. They were kind enough to put my fare on their credit card and I can pay it back whenever, friends and family can and will be kind and giving. I agree with Matt, go anyhow you can get there! Sending prayers and good wishes your way and for your Mom.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 18, 2012)

Update today...My mom will be having her surgery tomorrow afternoon and they are going to amputate just below the knee.



They decided to do this because her circulation is so bad that if they didn't, the wound would not heal and they would need to go back and amputate more. Talking to my mom on the phone she was saying things like "when you come here, go thru my closets and take what you want" (meaning she wasn;t going to make it)






I told her to stop it and that I would see her when I come visit! I am so stressed out right now with worry................


----------



## REO (Oct 18, 2012)

Linda through all of this, I've been thinking of you and your mom. My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry that this is happening





I'm sending prayers and many {{{{HUGS}}}}

I wish you could be at her side.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 18, 2012)

Bless your heart! I feel so bad for you and hope you can get there soon to be with her.


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2012)

Linda, I can't even say how much my heart goes out to you!!!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 18, 2012)

Continued Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 19, 2012)

My mom is out of surgery and there were no complications! Huge sigh of relief to hear that! Now comes the long recovery process which won't be easy for her. She will stay in the hospital until Monday or Tuesday then transfer to a nursing home in the area (its one of the BEST ones around and several of my relatives have lived there, including my mom at different times for rehab)...this time tho will be a permanent stay since my dad will no longer be able to care for her at home.

I will call her tomorrow when she has had time to wake up from the anesthesia and be able to communicate with me more coherently.

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers...and a few people who really touched my heart specifically (you know who you are! <3 ) Please continue as she recovers....she will need it!


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2012)

Continued thoughts and prayers are with you, Linda. I wish I could give you a hug!!!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 20, 2012)

Just one more update....Talked to my mom on the phone today and she is in very good spirits considering! I guess before her surgery yesterday she decided she wasn't ready to let God take her and that I think was HUGE in her making it thru! She, of course has some pain (mostly the phantom pain that amputees get), but otherwise she is doing well.

Thank you again everyone for your support! I knew this was the place to come to vent and ask for your thoughts and prayers! Being a part of this "family" for many years has been a blessing.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2012)

Linda, I agree that her resolve is huge!!! I hope you get to get up there soon, and an so happy today has brought good news for you and your family


----------



## REO (Oct 20, 2012)

I can see where you get your strength and perseverance from


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is such good news! Still sending prayers.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 27, 2012)

My mom continues to have issues. She is very weak and dizzy. Has bleeding issues (not from surgery). Is a reluctant patient with her physical therapy due to these other issues. Still in the hospital. I do call to talk to her, but she doesn't talk much (her voice is weak and I end up asking my dad what she is saying since they put me on speaker phone)...so I talk to my sister to get the "details" of what's going on. So frustrating to be so far away.

I do get to go visit in about 3.5 weeks...just hoping that time goes by quickly as I am getting impatient to go visit my mom/family!

Please do continue to keep my mom in your prayers. Thank you!


----------



## Mona (Oct 27, 2012)

Sending prayers Linda...and HUGS too.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 27, 2012)

Continued prayers Linda....I know how hard it is being far away. ((hugs))


----------



## LindaL (Nov 5, 2012)

Just wanted to share a pic of my mom (with my niece Katie) taken on Halloween.


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like she's got a good smile on her face


----------



## Mona (Nov 5, 2012)

Awww, what a nice pic!!


----------



## REO (Nov 5, 2012)

Love that smile!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 5, 2012)

Updated....My mom has taken a turn for the worse and is now back in the hospital. I have changed my flight so I will be going there on Wednesday....Prayers please.....


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2012)

{{{Linda}}}


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 5, 2012)

Praying for your mom, Linda. (((HUGS)))

Debbie


----------



## Valerie (Nov 5, 2012)

Please know my thoughs and prayers are with you and your entire family, and I know that your Mom is going to be so happy to see you. Hugs to you. Valerie


----------



## susanne (Nov 6, 2012)

.

Linda,

You and your family are constantly in my thoughts and in my heart. I can only imagine the strength and happiness your visit will bring to your Mom and to your Dad.

Take care,

susanne

.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 6, 2012)

My mom is going into hospice....


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 6, 2012)

So sorry to hear that your Mom is not doing well, and I know you are stressed. Please try to stay strong for her, and have a safe trip home. I will keep her and you in my prayers.


----------



## REO (Nov 6, 2012)

{{{{{Linda}}}}}


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 7, 2012)

Linda made it home and is at the hospital with her mother now. Her mother doesn't want anything done but was asking for Linda just as Linda's plane was landing. So thankful that she made it there in time to see her mother.Thanks everyone for the warm love and support you have shown Linda and her family in this time of great need.


----------



## REO (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm so glad Linda made it home in time to see her mom. They both needed that. I was worried she wouldn't make it home fast enough.

Hugs & prayers for everyone. Thanks for the update Deb


----------



## Mona (Nov 8, 2012)

I am so glad to know she made it there in time. Thinking of you Linda.


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 10, 2012)

Linda asked me to update everyone. It's too hard for her to type it all out right now. Her mother lost her battle early this morning. She has gone on to heaven to be Linda's guardian angel. So very glad that Linda made it home to be with her these last few days. She was coherent until the end and the family was able to spend some quality time with her. Norma was a kind hearted gentle woman always a smile on her face and such a joy to be around. Feel so very privileged to have known this beautiful woman. Please keep Linda and her family in your thoughts as they go through the sorrow of her loss.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I know exactly what she's going through, having lost my dad in July to Colon Cancer. Please give her a (((hug))) from me and send my condolences.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 10, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Linda, Deb, and family. Peace be with you all. Hugs.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 10, 2012)

Linda - I am so, so sorry and my heart goes out to you and your family. At least you were able to see your mom, but I am just so sorry for your loss. I hope you are able to surround yourself with loving friends and family to help you through this difficult time.





Liz N.


----------



## Mona (Nov 10, 2012)

Linda, I am sooo very sorry for your loss. Your Mom sounds like she was a truely wonderful person. ((( HUGS)))


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 10, 2012)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. The loss of my mother has been the hardest test in my adult life. I hope the love of those around you eases the pain of your loss.


----------



## CZP1 (Nov 10, 2012)

So sorry, you and family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Valerie (Nov 11, 2012)

Linda, so sorry for your loss.....please know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers...... I know it's so hard to lose a parent, but I am glad you got to see your Mama before she passed.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 11, 2012)

Linda, Please know your in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mickeymoto (Nov 14, 2012)

I rarely post, but have been reading the forum for years. I have always loved your posts and always felt your love for your Mom from everything you have written over the years. So very sorry for your loss. May the love and support of your family and friends carry you through this time. Take care.


----------

